# GSP out 10 months. Diaz vs Condit for Interim title Feb 4th



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

> @danawhite
> GSP blown acl will be out for 10 mos. Now Condit vs Diaz for the interim welterweight title on Feb 4th in Las Vegas!!
> 1 minute ago via Twitter for iPhone Favorite Retweet Reply


https://twitter.com/#!/danawhite



> *Champ St-Pierre injured, Diaz vs. Condit for interim title at UFC 143*
> by MMAjunkie.com Staff on Dec 07, 2011 at 1:10 pm ET
> 
> 
> ...


http://mmajunkie.com/news/26422/champ-st-pierre-injured-diaz-vs-condit-for-interim-title-at-ufc-143.mma


Wow!!!

EDIT: Updated with MMAJunkie article.


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

Damn! That sucks. I was really looking forward to GSP beating Diaz down. Still Condit versus Diaz will be a damn good fight.


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

Damn! Well, at least now Condit gets his title shot...sort of.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Damn, i was really waiting for this fight. That said, Condit-Diaz will be a lot better fight than the original one. 

I normally don't support interim belts but this i like.


----------



## Toroian (Jan 3, 2009)

ffs ..... GSP is just hiding!


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

Lolz! funny how all are post started the same way. Damn is today's word of the day.



Toroian said:


> ffs ..... GSP is just hiding!


Give me one good reason why I shouldn't neg rep your ass.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Toroian said:


> ffs ..... GSP is just hiding!


Diaz already said he doesn't believe GSP is hurt and ducking. I can't imagine what his going to say when he beats Condit. 

Either way, i'm taking Diaz.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Toroian said:


> ffs ..... GSP is just hiding!


Hiding from an inferior opponent who he can dominate like everyone else.


----------



## slapstick (Oct 15, 2010)

Damn, sucks for GSP and I'd never wish an injury on anyone but I'm not gonna pretend his fights don't send me to sleep and I'm quite glad I won't have to deal with him. Also at least GSP is loaded; better a long injury to him then a lower down guy who really needs the money.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Wow, son of a bitch.

He's gonna be out for over a year.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

Good stuff Dana doing the interim belt. Couldnt have another Cain situation


----------



## Ming Fu (May 10, 2010)

OMG really!?REALLY!?really!?... I am one sad panda.


----------



## suniis (Mar 30, 2010)

I hope this is not one of those injuries that will lead to GSP never be back at 100%...

We have seen many ACL injuries (especially in sports like soccer) that have ended careers


----------



## "El Guapo" (Jun 25, 2010)

Holy shit! Feel sorry for GSP this must suck, injuries are never good.

I can't help but think the fans have won out of this though, Diaz vs Condit for a title... this is what dreams are made of!


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

I'm truly gutted for George.

However, its a great matchup for the interim.


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

Well this is interesting. If GSP is out for 10 months it gives Fitch, Koscheck, or one of the other top contenders a shot at the interim title in the meantime. If he's out for longer than expected, several of them will get a shot and that makes for some pretty interesting matchups.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Aye, I hate to say it, and I wish GSP a full recovery, but... Condit vs. Diaz will be so much more epic than GSP vs. either man. And so I'm saddened in one regard, yet paralyzed by excitement in another. 

This is a big fight.


----------



## Ytsephill (Feb 5, 2011)

Noob question:

Whoever wins the fight gets the title, then when GSP gets back from the injury he'll have to fight to get it back right?


----------



## sylaw (Feb 18, 2008)

Toroian said:


> ffs ..... GSP is just hiding!


I hope that's sarcasm because I don't think GSP would tear up his ACL just to duck Diaz.

Anyways, this should be a very good fight. Both guys can throw down and can take a hit. I'm rooting for Condit to take this one.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Ytsephill said:


> Noob question:
> 
> Whoever wins the fight gets the title, then when GSP gets back from the injury he'll have to fight to get it back right?


GSP is still the "real" champ, the winner of this will fight GSP to unify them and become the Undisputed Champ.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Ytsephill said:


> Noob question:
> 
> Whoever wins the fight gets the title, then when GSP gets back from the injury he'll have to fight to get it back right?


Not quite. The winner of this fight will be awarded an interim title (or secondary title). GSP, who will still be considered champion, will return and fight the interim champion, unifying the belts.

Edit - I was beaten to it, lol.


----------



## SpecC (Nov 18, 2007)

This is a much, much more exciting matchup to watch imho. GO CONDIT!


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

Ytsephill said:


> Noob question:
> 
> Whoever wins the fight gets the title, then when GSP gets back from the injury he'll have to fight to get it back right?


whoever wins this fight is an interim champion. GSP is still the "real" champ when he comes back, but will most likely fight the interim champ to determine who the "undisputed" champ is.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

deadmanshand said:


> Damn! That sucks. I was really looking forward to GSP beating Diaz down. Still Condit versus Diaz will be a damn good fight.


Talk about fantasy, like GSP had anything for Nick standing? Pfft w/e.

I hate interim titles they are a cheap way to attempt to hype a fight. I think its kind of a punk move, GSP is a very undisputed champ. Why not just call it a title eliminator.

On the flip side good fight for Nick. I can't wait till Nick smashes condit and all the ppl that said condit is a superior fighter have to eat shit.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Aye, I hate to say it, and I wish GSP a full recovery, but... Condit vs. Diaz will be so much more epic than GSP vs. either man. And so I'm saddened in one regard, yet paralyzed by excitement in another.
> 
> This is a big fight.


I agree.

The luster of the championship won't be there. But the actual action and fight inside the cage will be so much better.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

slapshot said:


> Talk about fantasy, like GSP had anything for Nick standing? Pfft w/e.
> 
> I hate interim titles they are a cheap way to attempt to hype a fight. I think its kind of a punk move, GSP is a very undisputed champ. Why not just call it a title eliminator.
> 
> On the flip side good fight and I can't wait till Nick smashes condit and all the ppl that said he is a superior fighter have to eat shit.


Cyborg, Noons and Daley were all competitive with Diaz in the stand up.

GSP's better than all three, he just doesn't have as much power as a guy like Daley.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

I don't get the interim belt either for this one. It kind of made sense to make the interim title fights so the fights could be 5 rounders, but with every main event being 5 rounds these days it's not really necessary.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

I'm surprised no one said yet that GSP is ducking Diaz... 



Seriously now, a torn acl is a bitch to fully heal, i just hope he comes back at 100%.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

Really sucks for GSP!


----------



## chosenFEW (Oct 25, 2009)

crazy..... its going to be weird seeing someone else with a welter weight belt around their waist. regardless if its interim or not.


----------



## demoman993 (Apr 8, 2007)

Oh oh. Could be the end of an era for GSP. I hate to be negative but this is a tough injury to return back to 100%. I hope I'm wrong.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Cyborg, Noons and Daley were all competitive with Diaz in the stand up.
> 
> GSP's better than all three, he just doesn't have as much power as a guy like Daley.


LoL at Cyborg being competitive, you must give a lot of weight to those leg kicks.

I think now that that fight is at least a year away and may never happen, I think ill give up speculation.

I see this as a much easier fight for Nick.


----------



## PreyTec (Aug 14, 2009)

i have to say i'm disappointed but i wouldn't want to see GSP fighting if he wasn't 100%. that been said, the "unifying of the belts" fight should be good. however if GSP comes back after been out for so long, wouldn't it be better if he had a "warm up" fight to get rid of his ring rust? his last fight was april this year so when he comes back it'll be well over a year since he had a fight, that's not a good thing imo.

i still think diaz would win. but i don't want to see a unfair fight at the same time.

i hope GSP makes a good full recovery.


----------



## systemdnb (Dec 7, 2008)

I like both of them but I think Condit has the tools to knock Diaz OUT!


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Cyborg, Noons and Daley were all competitive with Diaz in the stand up.
> 
> GSP's better than all three, he just doesn't have as much power as a guy like Daley.


GSP couldn't stand with Noons or Daley.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

slapshot said:


> LoL at Cyborg being competitive, you must give a lot of weight to those leg kicks.
> 
> I think now that that fight is at least a year away and may never happen, I think ill give up speculation.
> 
> I see this as a much easier fight for Nick.


Did you actually see and hear those leg kicks?

Those were nasty, and Diaz should get props for taking them and trooping on, leg kicks are just as much as part of the stand up game as punches are and Cyborg was landing them often and hard.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

I think an interim title opens up the doors for possible defences if need be. GSP may be out ten months, and then require more time to train, get in shape, etc. Without a title whatsoever, we're talking about the possibility of the WW title sitting on ice until 2013. And even though you could do title eliminator after title eliminator to fill the void, I think you want the lustre of the championship now and again. I hated having to wait for a HW title match when Cain was on the shelf, or when Matt Serra was champion for a year without actually fighting anyone. The interim title hardly cheapens the division, and it opens the doors for some truly fresh and exciting title bouts. No one should be complaining.


----------



## BodyHead (Nov 29, 2011)

Wow, I wonder how bad it is and if it'll require surgery. That really sucks, an ACL tear for any athlete is bad, let alone someone who has to fight with it. 

This is a great Plan B matchup, though.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

The retarded Diaz support coming out of the woodwork online is laughable. Everyone claiming hes scared. I don't recall GSP running out of any back doors from his own trainer.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Wow, amazing news, very happy for both Diaz and Condit. What people don't realize is this may be the "interim" title but it's also a unification match between the Strikeforce WW champion Diaz and WEC WW champion in Condit. With Hughes, Penn, and Serra practically retired we have no former WW champions in the UFC other than GSP.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Mckeever said:


> GSP couldn't stand with Noons or Daley.


And Noons and Daley couldn't grapple with GSP.


----------



## Buakaw_GSP (Jan 9, 2011)

AmdM said:


> I'm surprised no one said yet that GSP is ducking Diaz...


Look harder lol. At least its pretty tame compared to this other forum I go to where its a little bad. And dont get me started on Sherdog, I dont wanna go there to even check, they are probably having the time of their lives now. So much hyperbole in that Forum im glad I usually just lurk to read the Kickboxing forum. I dont want to get plagued with stupidity by signing up.



John8204 said:


> Wow, amazing news, very happy for both Diaz and Condit. What people don't realize is this may be the "interim" title but it's also a unification match between the Strikeforce WW champion Diaz and WEC WW champion in Condit. With Hughes, Penn, and Serra practically retired we have no former WW champions in the UFC other than GSP.


Technically Martin Kampmann would be the linear WEC WW Champ since he beat Carlos.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

John8204 said:


> Wow, amazing news, very happy for both Diaz and Condit. What people don't realize is this may be the "interim" title but it's also a unification match between the Strikeforce WW champion Diaz and WEC WW champion in Condit. With Hughes, Penn, and Serra practically retired we have no former WW champions in the UFC other than GSP.


That'd be a solid marketing campaign. Great potential for billing there.

As for some other comment I've just read about GSP not being able to stand with Daley... lol... just lol.


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

Its sucks that GSP is injured, I'd never wish a serious knee injury on anyone. They're really painful and demoralizing injuries, and rehab will be a long process...

On Diaz vs Condit. Holy buttf*cking Christ! I am excited for that one. This main event went from being mildly interesting to being a fight worth buying a card to see. Very excited with this turn of events.


----------



## VikingKing (Dec 3, 2011)

Damn.Interesting! I think this will be a better fight.Condit is gonna KO Diaz.

This is gonna be a AWSOME fight


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Condit gets more intense as the fight goes on. I wonder how vicious he will be in the 5th. 



Good test of both fighters.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Did you actually see and hear those leg kicks?
> 
> Those were nasty, and Diaz should get props for taking them and trooping on, leg kicks are just as much as part of the stand up game as punches are and Cyborg was landing them often and hard.


Just as much as punches? Nope, Diaz ignored them till one hurt then he checked them like everyone dose, leg kicks are much less trouble to defend, at least for me.

Noons and daily couldn't grapple with Diaz either.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> And Noons and Daley couldn't grapple with GSP.


Agreed.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

slapshot said:


> Just as much as punches? Nope, Diaz ignored them till one hurt then he checked them like everyone dose, leg kicks are much less trouble to defend, at least for me.


So you're saying that punches should count for more than kicks even though both do an equal amount of damage?

Punches and kicks should be equal when it comes to the scoring system.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Damn this news sucks.

That said, Condit vs Diaz is an amazing amazing fight!


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Canadian Psycho said:


> That'd be a solid marketing campaign. Great potential for billing there.
> 
> As for some other comment I've just read about GSP not being able to stand with Daley... lol... just lol.


Daley is a better boxer than GSP, a better kick boxer, better in the clinch with strikes and has much more power. Speed wise, they're about equal. In any kind of pure striking match, Paul Daley would knock GSP out cold.

That said, in an mma fight, GSP would stand with Daley for approximately 15-20 seconds a round and then spend the rest of the time pinning him to the ground.

But because of the 15-20 seconds GSP would stand with Daley and land a few jabs, people would claim that GSP is the better striker.


----------



## Buakaw_GSP (Jan 9, 2011)

slapshot said:


> Just as much as punches? Nope, Diaz ignored them till one hurt then he checked them like everyone dose, leg kicks are much less trouble to defend, at least for me.


Kicks are just as much as the standup game as punches, if you dont use kicks you are limiting yourself to 1/2 of the game. Its better to be well rounded. Kicks are very useful, especially leg kicks where it disrupts mobility to your opponent and it might only need 2 to significantly see the change. Leg Kicks are harder to check than any kind of punch. Its easier to cover up your head. The punch you might have trouble would be an uppercut.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Buakaw_GSP said:


> Technically Martin Kampmann would be the linear WEC WW Champ since he beat Carlos.


If Kampmann finished Condit I could see that, but a split decision 3 round loss....I still recognize Condit as the champ. That's also Condit's only loss while Kampmann lost to Daley, Shields, and Sanchez.

Besides Kampmann lost to Daley who lost to Koscheck who lost to GSP so the linear line doesn't work out.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Who do you think Koscheck will fight now?


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

slapshot said:


> *Just as much as punches? Nope, Diaz ignored them till one hurt then he checked them like everyone dose, leg kicks are much less trouble to defend, at least for me.*
> 
> Noons and daily couldn't grapple with Diaz either.


Griffin vs Rampage
Machida vs Shogun
Jardine vs Liddell
Le vs Smith 2
Shamrock vs Rizzo

5 examples were the ability to land kicks made the difference between winning and losing. 

Kicks are just as important as punches. Its just a bit harder to effectively utilizie kicks vs punches.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

hixxy said:


> Who do you think Koscheck will fight now?


Damn, almost forgot about Koscheck. All the top guy's are booked i believe.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Maybe Ellenburger will be pulled from his fight with Sanchez and we will see Koscheck v Ellenburger?


----------



## Toroian (Jan 3, 2009)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Cyborg, Noons and Daley were all competitive with Diaz in the stand up.
> 
> GSP's better than all three, he just doesn't have as much power as a guy like Daley.


better stand up then them ? HAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHA!!!!


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Toroian said:


> better stand up then them ? HAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHA!!!!


Where did I say GSP has better stand up?

This isn't K1, it doesn't matter if they have better stand up, it's MMA. GSP is unquestionably the better MMA fighter.


----------



## Buakaw_GSP (Jan 9, 2011)

John8204 said:


> Besides Kampmann lost to Daley who lost to Koscheck who lost to GSP so the linear line doesn't work out.


You are right, either way its not Carlos. Still should be a good fight though.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Buakaw_GSP said:


> Kicks are just as much as the standup game as punches, if you dont use kicks you are limiting yourself to 1/2 of the game. Its better to be well rounded. Kicks are very useful, especially leg kicks where it disrupts mobility to your opponent and it might only need 2 to significantly see the change. Leg Kicks are harder to check than any kind of punch. Its easier to cover up your head. The punch you might have trouble would be an uppercut.


I train three times a week, I know what leg kicks are used for and i think you are throwing in some assumpions but they are easy to see coming and counter, take more room to fire off effectively and leave you more open to counters.

In the context we are talking, obviously they weren't effective enough and IMO were only landing because Nick was content to counter with his right because he was headhunting.


----------



## Scott-ward (Dec 6, 2011)

This suck! At least we will find out who should truly fight GSP!


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Mckeever said:


> Daley is a better boxer than GSP, a better kick boxer, better in the clinch with strikes and has much more power. Speed wise, they're about equal. In any kind of pure striking match, Paul Daley would knock GSP out cold.
> 
> That said, in an mma fight, GSP would stand with Daley for approximately 15-20 seconds a round and then spend the rest of the time pinning him to the ground.
> 
> But because of the 15-20 seconds GSP would stand with Daley and land a few jabs, people would claim that GSP is the better striker.


If they were forced to stand, GSP would demolish Daley with kicks.

I will give you this... Daley likely is the better boxer... but better all around striker is not something I'm so readily willing to agree with. I think you're forgetting that GSP is fairly skilled in that regard. Don't let his desire to wrestle all the time fool you. And don't attempt to tell me he's actually mediocre, because a simple reviewing of his fights pre-Serra KO easily demonstrate otherwise. At the end of the day, I don't care if Daley throws a better punch... because if we're talking MMA striking, which is what counts, GSP is coming with everything imaginable. He's far more diversified than Daley in that regard.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Buakaw_GSP said:


> You are right, either way its not Carlos. Still should be a good fight though.


No, Carlos is still technically the WEC champ because he hasn't lost a title fight which is five rounds.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)




----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

What a phenomenal fight. This ladies and gentlemen, will be a scrap.


----------



## Nefilim777 (Jun 24, 2009)

If GSP did in fact blow his ACL then we probably won't be seeing him fight until late 2012, early 2013. Surgery straight away, then 9-10 months recovery, then he has to get back to fighting fitness.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

Nefilim777 said:


> If GSP did in fact blow his ACL then we probably won't be seeing him fight until late 2012, early 2013. Surgery straight away, then 9-10 months recovery, then he has to get back to fighting fitness.


This..the healing process for an ACL is a while....plus getting back in shape for fighting. Odd timing but oh well.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Diaz vs Condit >>>>>>>> GSP vs Diaz. 

Sucks that GSP got such a bad injury but I'm much more pumped for this match up than I ever was for Diaz/GSP. As much as I would love to see another 25 minutes of GSP stalling, I'll pass.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

You know MMA is truly mainstream when you see a "Breaking News" headline on MSN/Yahoo. I was like holy crap is it another war invasion, Charlie Sheen headline...nope it's "UFC Champ GSP gets injured and is out for 10 months," lolz. 

FOTN right here...I can already see the staredowns with their mean mugs. Condit must have some serious pent up energy/anger. First its Penn, followed by GSP, then Koscheck and now Diaz.


----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

Dana must be pissed. First Silva-Sonnen is postponed and now this. Suddenly there is not many big money fights left. He better pray nothing happens to Brock.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Squirrelfighter said:


> Griffin vs Rampage
> Machida vs Shogun
> Jardine vs Liddell
> Le vs Smith 2
> ...


Read my post and quote what part of it you disagree with. We are talking leg kicks and mma? Or daiz vs Cyborg? 

Ill tell you what you go spar a fighter and only use leg kicks, let him use strikes and see what's the most effective.

Anyway, I'd have rather seen GSP fight him.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Canadian Psycho said:


> If they were forced to stand, GSP would demolish Daley with kicks.
> 
> I will give you this... Daley likely is the better boxer... but better all around striker is not something I'm so readily willing to agree with. I think you're forgetting that GSP is fairly skilled in that regard. Don't let his desire to wrestle all the time fool you. And don't attempt to tell me he's actually mediocre, because a simple reviewing of his fights pre-Serra KO easily demonstrate otherwise. At the end of the day, I don't care if Daley throws a better punch... because if we're talking MMA striking, which is what counts, GSP is coming with everything imaginable. He's far more diversified than Daley in that regard.


Absolutely disagree with everything in this post. Daleys Muay Thai is excellent. He has a great array of kicks, knees and elbows, his killer shot is that left hook though. All you have to do is watch a Paul Daley highlights video and you can see how diverse his striking game is.

I get the impression you have only seen Daleys fights in the UFC and the Nick Diaz fight. Daley can kick, knee, elbow and punch very well.

You also have to add in the fact that GSP seems so focused on his boxing as of late and has never really beaten up a good striker on the feet. Daley eats good kickboxers alive for breakfast. 

The last time GSP decided to stand and trade for a round with a decent striker (BJ Penn fight one) he got a broken nose and a bloodied up face.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

ACL and shoulder injuries are the worst. The can just linger forever and cause so much pain doing the simplest movement. Sad news for GSP.

With that said, I can't say I'm disappointed. Diaz/Condit is another Diaz/Penn, what dreams are made of.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

This sucks but I am PUMPED for Diaz/Condit. Should be an amazing fight.



Toroian said:


> ffs ..... GSP is just hiding!


I tear major ligaments ALL THE TIME to get out of things I don't want to do....


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

slapshot said:


> Read my post and quote what part of it you disagree with. We are talking leg kicks and mma? Or daiz vs Cyborg?
> 
> Ill tell you what you go spar a fighter and only use leg kicks, let him use strikes and see what's the most effective.
> 
> Anyway, I'd have rather seen GSP fight him.


You can make a broad statement about kicks in MMA, and when that broad statement is proven to be wrong all of a sudden its a very specific statement about a specific fight? No.

I said nothing about just LEG kicks. You said KICKS weren't as important as punches, which is completely wrong. Kicks are just as important as punches. 

Try sparring without checking kicks. If a strike is uimportant the defense of that strike must be equally unimportant by your logic.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

The questions about this issue that no one is asking. 


Why is Paul Daley even in the title discussion? 

Where is Paul Daley ranked right now?

How man wins does Daley need to be ranked/title contention?


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

This situation does not bother me at all, Diaz vs Condit is a fight I've been hoping for big time.

These two will show you how real Champs fight.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

SM33 said:


> This situation does not bother me at all, Diaz vs Condit is a fight I've been hoping for big time.
> 
> These two will show you how real Champs fight.


lol, so GSP isn't a real Champ because he doesn't brawl?

Get the **** over yourself.


----------



## Atras (Sep 12, 2011)

Man, Condit can't get a break...


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> lol, so GSP isn't a real Champ because he doesn't brawl?
> 
> Get the **** over yourself.


Neither fighter brawls really. Both brawl at times but both are very technical as well.

Man I can't wait for this fight. Gonna wait on the excuses to rain in when Diaz wins :thumb02:


----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

A torn ACL is serious business, honestly I would not be shocked if GSP was out for a good year if not more. This might turn into a situation where the winner of this fight might have to defend the interim title several times before GSP is back. I don't think that has ever happened in the UFC before.

As far as the fight goes, it's a very interesting one. Both are similar fighters with similar styles and builds. Both are agressive off their back and both can absorb a lot of damage. This has FOTY potential written all over it. I do think Nick is more technically sound on the feet and I favour Nick to win it, but Condit will not go down without a fight. That guy is tough as nails. Cannot wait for this one.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

> lol, so GSP isn't a real Champ because he doesn't brawl?
> 
> Get the **** over yourself.


Oh GSP is a real Champ, it's just that I'd rather watch these two fight any day of the week. And who said anything about brawling?

It says a lot when a Champion gets injured and put out for a long time, and most people prefer the fight provided by his replacement.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Squirrelfighter said:


> You can make a broad statement about kicks in MMA, and when that broad statement is proven to be wrong all of a sudden its a very specific statement about a specific fight? No.
> 
> I said nothing about just LEG kicks. You said KICKS weren't as important as punches, which is completely wrong. Kicks are just as important as punches.
> 
> Try sparring without checking kicks. If a strike is uimportant the defense of that strike must be equally unimportant by your logic.


After rereading the thread I think you skipped over who I was quoting and missed some of the convo, you didn't disprove anything I said more like mirrored it. 

I didn't start with a broad statement, I started talking about the daiz Cyborg fight from the beguining. If you don't agree, why do I give a shit again? Ill take what Jim teaches over anything anyone here says they think they know.
.
I was also talking from personal experionce and what works for me sparring so if you can't check a leg kick not my issue but don't act like you won the retard race. 

Btw because I can easily check the kick it loses utility, it loses utility because in mma wrestlers like to take you down along with pleanty of other reasons.

And yes this all started about and I was specifically speaking about leg kicks.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

luckbox said:


> A torn ACL is serious business, honestly I would not be shocked if GSP was out for a good year if not more. *This might turn into a situation where the winner of this fight might have to defend the interim title several times before GSP is back.* I don't think that has ever happened in the UFC before.
> 
> As far as the fight goes, it's a very interesting one. Both are similar fighters with similar styles and builds. Both are agressive off their back and both can absorb a lot of damage. This has FOTY potential written all over it. I do think Nick is more technically sound on the feet and I favour Nick to win it, but Condit will not go down without a fight. That guy is tough as nails. Cannot wait for this one.


Arlovksi - Beat Sylvia for the title, defended it against Justin Eilers, and then the fight with Paul Buentello became the official HW title.


----------



## Nefilim777 (Jun 24, 2009)

Everyone play nice! I've just been praising this forum for how nice and intelligent its members are, so stop making me look like a twat. Thanks.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

That sucks.

Well, Diaz will take care of Condit so that we can get GSP vs. Diaz on a later date.

Nef is also right, relax, have a fun discussion.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Injuries really put a hurt on peoples career in this sport.

I get injured at work i get a few days off MAYBE. GSP gets injured and he doesnt have anything to do for 10 months. (Im sure he has some stuff to do but not fighting in the UFC cage.)


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Anyone notice that all the previous/current champs were injured.

Anderson Silva
Shogun to JBJ
Cain Velasquez
Dominick Cruz

and now the current WW Champ. 

HEAVY HANGS THE HEAD THAT WEARS THE CROWN.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Anyone curious to see GSP not ripped and maybe have a chuck belly? I know I am. Of course he'll work it all off but I can't picture him not ripped.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Seriously though, this could be fight of the decade!

The two most tenacious fighters in the division by a mile. Neither of these men have any quit in them, they were born to fight, it's running through their veins.

Diaz is more technically sound in every area, but obviously for the reasons stated above, Condit sure as hell ain't going down without a fight.

Just scrap.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Bad news for GSP - but what a fight this will be! 

I feel kinda bad for Condit, he must be the most stressed and confused fighter ever, in a few months he's been:

- Fighting BJ Penn
- Then he was fighting GSP for the title
- Then he was fighting Koscheck for #1 contendership
- Now he's fighting Diaz for interim title

That's alot of changes :O He's a company man, that's for sure


----------



## TheReturn (Sep 26, 2010)

Budhisten said:


> Bad news for GSP - but what a fight this will be!
> 
> I feel kinda bad for Condit, he must be the most stressed and confused fighter ever, in a few months he's been:
> 
> ...


Haha lets just hope its over, I'm more then happy with this and more then tired of the switch ups.
Like Mckeever said this could be a WAR.raise01:


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Rua had both knees done, its not as big of a deal now that they use cadaver parts. He'll be back within 12 mo barring complications.

Had mine done in 91, it really sucked back then.


Kos if probably pissed.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Pissed off i'm never gonna see nick vs GSP, this fight sucks now I wanted Diaz vs condit after nick won the title but now that's not gonna happen, I doubt nick is gonna be excited or that motivated for this fight since he wasn't for the penn fight and now he is fighting for a fake belt.


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

slapshot said:


> Rua had both knees done, its not as big of a deal now that they use cadaver parts. He'll be back within 12 mo barring complications.


The part that worries me is what else got wrecked when he blew out his ACL. If the cartilage, meniscus, or something else in the knee got crunched at the same time, then things get a lot messier. One of my friends blew out her ACL and it wrecked the meniscus at the same time, she was a high level soccer player at the time and it ended her career for good.


----------



## Atras (Sep 12, 2011)

aerius said:


> The part that worries me is what else got wrecked when he blew out his ACL. If the cartilage, meniscus, or something else in the knee got crunched at the same time, then things get a lot messier. One of my friends blew out her ACL and it wrecked the meniscus at the same time, she was a high level soccer player at the time and it ended her career for good.


Man I sure hope that's not the case here - for GSP, for UFC, and for the fans.


----------



## The Best Around (Oct 18, 2011)

I might be biased since I don't like GSP, but he 100% should have been stripped of the title. By the time he fights it will be about two years between defenses. That is way too long. Interim belts are ok but feel like half of an accomplishment. I'd rather have had Diaz/Condit be for the real belt, and GSP challenge the champion when he gets back.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

The Best Around said:


> I might be biased since I don't like GSP, but he 100% should have been stripped of the title. By the time he fights it will be about two years between defenses. That is way too long. Interim belts are ok but feel like half of an accomplishment. I'd rather have had Diaz/Condit be for the real belt, and GSP challenge the champion when he gets back.


Well you don't strip a contracted fighter of his title unless he gets popped for steroids or something like that. And I think an interim belt is the right way to go in this case, as much as I dislike them :/


----------



## astrallite (Mar 14, 2010)

Here's the question, if GSP were to get injured again, would Dana ever consider stripping GSP of the title. I mean he made fun of Overeem for a long time.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

astrallite said:


> Here's the question, if GSP were to get injured again, would Dana ever consider stripping GSP of the title. I mean he made fun of Overeem for a long time.


Nope - he didn't strip Brock either when he was sidelined indefinately. As I mentioned above it has to be something the fighter brings upon himself, such as cheating or getting fired


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Budhisten said:


> Nope - he didn't strip Brock either when he was sidelined indefinately. As I mentioned above it has to be something the fighter brings upon himself, such as cheating or getting fired


Mir got stripped after his motorcycle accident. 

They might strip him of the title if the guy who wins the interim title defends it two or three times, just so GSP can get a tune up match against a vasty inferior opponant before facing the champ.


----------



## czaq (Oct 21, 2011)

I don't get the heat on the interim belt - especially in this case: 1.it guarantees a championship bout (condit situation) 2.champ is sidelined for 10 months with a career threatening injury


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

GSP will never be the same...oh well.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

John8204 said:


> Mir got stripped after his motorcycle accident.
> 
> They might strip him of the title if the guy who wins the interim title defends it two or three times, just so GSP can get a tune up match against a vasty inferior opponant before facing the champ.


Mir almost died and had a little miracle. GSP just blew out a knee which is common in mma and can be corrected. I don't think its the same thing.

I think they should let him keep it till he heals. If a fighter is going to be out for over two years then strip him but twelve months is not a long enough time to justify taking a title from its frightful owner IMO.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Roflcopter said:


> GSP will never be the same...oh well.


If this really is the case, then that is just bad karma.

I lost all respect I had for GSP after the entire greasing scandal. The entire thing really got under my skin, especially given the magnitude of the BJ super-fight. You do bad things like that, bad things will eventually happen to you. I honestly can't say I would pity Georges if this injury seriously affected his career, as cold as that sounds.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Mckeever said:


> If this really is the case, then that is just bad karma.
> 
> I lost all respect I had for GSP after the entire greasing scandal. The entire thing really got under my skin, especially given the magnitude of the BJ super-fight. You do bad things like that, bad things will eventually happen to you. I honestly can't say I would pity Georges if this injury seriously affected his career, as cold as that sounds.


Here's what you don't realise about GSP all the haters have an excuse "durr he was injured for agez" and that will be what they say after GSP's title run is no more I guarantee it.


----------



## Buakaw_GSP (Jan 9, 2011)

astrallite said:


> Here's the question, if GSP were to get injured again, would Dana ever consider stripping GSP of the title. I mean he made fun of Overeem for a long time.


Way different situations. I cant see how you can even put both of them together. If you are stripped, it would be if you didnt follow the rules or their was a possibity your injury may cause you to never fight again. If GSP is out indefinitely, than if it pushes to well over a year, he would get stripped likely. But 10 months is the timeline, Shogun, Brock did not get stripped and neither will GSP. Lets just wait till then, GSP can recover faster as well before we make judgements. You can hate GSP all you want, but some of these are just getting too much. Hate to say it but double the amount of people would rather see any GSP fight then "potentially the most exciting fight in UFC history Condit/Diaz". I guess being the #1 P4P and #2 P4P gives you just as many haters as it does fans. Their are people who just generally want to see Silva and GSP lose (or hurt) with all their being.


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

This will be the only way Diaz or Condit will ever win the belt at WW.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

lol, this thread became ridiculous right quick.

'GSP is ducking.'

'GSP and his fans will use this injury as an excuse in the future.'

'GSP will never be the same' - Fortune tellers and doctors of the internet variety

lol... so much lol. If you don't mind, I'll just wait the 6-9 months for GSP to return, and take it from there.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Mckeever said:


> If this really is the case, then that is just bad karma.
> 
> I lost all respect I had for GSP after the entire greasing scandal. The entire thing really got under my skin, especially given the magnitude of the BJ super-fight. You do bad things like that, bad things will eventually happen to you. I honestly can't say I would pity Georges if this injury seriously affected his career, as cold as that sounds.


Word. **** GSP.


----------



## Chileandude (Jan 17, 2008)

HOLY **** YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


this has been my dream fight for a while, too bad GSP had to get injured as he's one of my favourites and i hope 2 see him back in action soon.


but think about it


Condit vs Diaz!!!!!!


CONDIT VS DIAZ!!


----------



## Emericanaddict (Dec 31, 2006)

War Condit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The Best Around (Oct 18, 2011)

Budhisten said:


> Well you don't strip a contracted fighter of his title unless he gets popped for steroids or something like that. And I think an interim belt is the right way to go in this case, as much as I dislike them :/


Yeah but there's a point where it gets to be too much. He fought in April 2011. Minimum, he will be out 6-9 months (I would guess the latter, considering the nature of the injury). So then by the time he can start training again and actually fights, we are looking at a half year more. So it could very well be a gap in fights between April 2011 and March 2013.

As great as GSP is, and as big of a shame it would be for the title reign to end this way, it would be better for the sport. About two years between fights is too long, no matter who you are, or what you have done. The fair thing would be to strip him of the title, and give him an immediate title show upon his return.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

The Best Around said:


> Yeah but there's a point where it gets to be too much. He fought in April 2011. Minimum, he will be out 6-9 months (I would guess the latter, considering the nature of the injury). So then by the time he can start training again and actually fights, we are looking at a half year more. So it could very well be a gap in fights between April 2011 and March 2013.
> 
> As great as GSP is, and as big of a shame it would be for the title reign to end this way, it would be better for the sport. About two years between fights is too long, no matter who you are, or what you have done. The fair thing would be to strip him of the title, and give him an immediate title show upon his return.


Didnt Mir get stripped of his title when he was out with injuries from a motorcycle wreck? How long was he gone before they took his belt?


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

joshua7789 said:


> Didnt Mir get stripped of his title when he was out with injuries from a motorcycle wreck? How long was he gone before they took his belt?


Motorcycle Accident - September 17, 2004
Interim Title - February 5, 2005
Defense of Interim Title - June 4, 2005
Interim title becomes Official Title - October 7, 2005 
Frank Mir returns and loses - February 4, 2006


----------



## kc1983 (May 27, 2007)

This really sucks but at the same time we get to see Condit vs Diaz! You know both guys are gonna bring it and its going to be one hell of a fight. I'm pullin for Condit for sure, can't stand Diaz.


----------



## drey2k (Jul 9, 2009)

Just strip GSP of the belt, he was a crappy champion anyways.


----------



## METALLICA_RULES (Feb 12, 2011)

Diaz wins this.


----------



## Ciaci (Feb 9, 2011)

That is totally and completely awful, poor Georges! With his work work ethic, I know he will recover quickly and fully!

When you train as hard as he, and other top fighters do, injuries like the occur. This is significant though. Totally sucks!

Get better quick GSP!


----------



## OneManArmy (Dec 6, 2011)

Dammnn thats really to bad for GSP. Would have really liked to see that fight. As far the Condit vs Diaz fight, I'm going to be pulling for Diaz. I just love the way the Diaz bro's fight. Always very entertaining, not to mention Nick's great boxing is always fun to watch. Gotta love that "Stockton Slap":thumb02:


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Aye, I hate to say it, and I wish GSP a full recovery, but... Condit vs. Diaz will be so much more epic than GSP vs. either man. And so I'm saddened in one regard, yet paralyzed by excitement in another.
> 
> This is a big fight.


This sums up the way I feel.

I am sooo pissed I don't get to see GSP fight. At the time I felt like it would have been a very boring, one sided fight.


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

No complaints here. Been waiting for Diaz vs Condit for a loooooong time.


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

They should just give the belt to diaz for he was just gunna win it anyways


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

This really sucks. I always love watching GSP fight (even if everyone else doesn't).

Great job filling the vacancy with an interim title fight. Kinda sucks for Kos, but whatever. Maybe he can be the first contender for the interim title if GSP is out longer.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

drey2k said:


> Just strip GSP of the belt, he was a crappy champion anyways.


They should strip you of your account, you're a crappy poster anyways.


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

rygu said:


> They should strip you of your account, you're a crappy poster anyways.


BUUUUUUUURN! :hug:


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Yes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

No!!!!!!!!

Yes?...


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

drey2k said:


> Just strip GSP of the belt, he was a crappy champion anyways.


Riiiiiight..


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> Yes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> No!!!!!!!!
> 
> Yes?...


YESSS!!!


----------



## Steroid Steve (Oct 1, 2010)

I can empathize with Georges because I injured my knee... They are no joke. Going through it from a mental perspective is a battle in itself. It's worse than going through it physically imo. Even if your knee becomes healthy again, the thought of injuring it again is always in the back of your head, and it can limit you.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

It's pretty tough to come back from such an injury. I really do hope he returns and gets healthy, I don't like his fighting style much, but anyone getting an injury that puts him out this long I feel for.

P.S - George was a top P4P fighter, then he took an arrow in the knee. (had to be done)


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

rygu said:


> They should strip you of your account, you're a crappy poster anyways.


:thumb02:


----------



## tommydaone (Feb 19, 2010)

Interim belts FTL, I think they are dumb, they don't really mean anything - how could you be happy becoming the interim champ when you know there is someone who has the real belt. They should just make them number one contender matches


----------

